# than our species has been used to



## threethousandandeight

Ciao tutti, 

Potete aiutarmi con questa frase? E sui reality show e l'esibizionismo. 

*If anything modern reality TV is a much tamer form of exhibitionism than our species has been used to: some X factor participants may have their dreams shattered, but at least they don’t risk being eaten by lions to a cheering audience. 

Ho scritto:

In ogni caso i reality show mi sembrano una forma del esibizionismo molto più banale che quello che la nostra specie è abituata: i sogni di certi partecipanti del X Factor sono rovinati, ma almeno non rischiano essere mangiati vivi dai leoni mentre gli spettatori applaudono. 

ma non so come organizzare la frase 'than our species has been used to.'

Grazie per l'aiuto! *


----------



## LIFEATER72

Direi: ...di quella a cui la nostra specie è stata abituata:...


Ho notato adesso: una forma di esibizionismo


----------



## cercolumi

Ciao 
Direi:
_In ogni caso i moderni reality sono/rappresentano una forma di esibizionismo più banale di quello cui la nostra specie è abituata. I sogni di qualche partecipante ad X Factor si frantumano, ma almeno ....

_Mi hai bruciato sul tempo LIFE


----------



## LIFEATER72

cercolumi said:


> Ciao
> Direi:
> _In ogni caso i moderni reality sono/rappresentano una forma di esibizionismo più banale di quello cui la nostra specie è abituata. I sogni di qualche partecipante ad X Factor si frantumano, ma almeno ...._



forma è femminile: di quella a cui

has been used to: è stata abituata


----------



## Nunou

Ciao 3008,
non sono ancora del tutto convinta ma forse direi cosÌ: 

In ogni caso i reality show mi sembrano una forma di esibizionismo molto più banale di quelle a cui la nostra specie è abituata: i sogni di certi/alcuni  partecipanti di X Factor sono rovinati/vengono distrutti, ma almeno/se non altro loro non rischiano essere mangiati vivi dai leoni mentre gli spettatori applaudono. 
*
*


----------



## cercolumi

LIFEATER72 said:


> forma è femminile: di quella a cui


Lo raccordo con _esibizionismo_, a me sembra più corretto così, anche se ora mi stai facendo venire il dubbio. 

Nunou, se ci aggiungi anche _quelle_ la confusione diventa completa


----------



## Sunday1977

Farei 
In ogni caso i moderni reality show televisi sono una forma di esibizionismo molto più banale di quella a cui la nostra specie è stata abituata: forse alcuni concorrenti di X Factor infrangono i loro sogni, ma almeno non rischiano di essere sbranati dai leoni davanti a un pubblico che applaude.


----------



## threethousandandeight

Grazie mille a tutti!


----------



## LIFEATER72

Cercolumi, attenzione, il complemento oggetto è _forma._


----------



## Sunday1977

LIFEATER72 said:


> Cercolumi, attenzione, il complemento oggetto è _forma._


Nella frase sorgente c'è il verbo essere, dunque non può esserci complemento oggetto. Indipendentemente da questo, se ho capito bene la tua domanda, il pronome successivo va raccordato con *forma*. *Di esibizionismo* è complemento di specificazione.


----------



## LIFEATER72

*modern reality TV : soggetto
is: verbo
a (much tamer) form :complemento oggetto 
of exhibitionism: complemento di specificazione

Sunday perchè dici che non può esserci complemento oggetto? In questo caso si. *


----------



## cercolumi

Hands up, mi arrendo!
Si avete ragione, ma non mi suonava del tutto scorretta...mah...


----------



## Nunou

Cercolumi
...io dicevo "quelle" perché a mio avviso di forme di esibizionismo ce ne sono più di una... 
L'esibizionismo è uno solo, le forme di esprimerlo purtroppo tante...


----------



## cercolumi

Nunou said:


> Cercolumi
> ...io dicevo "quelle" perché a mio avviso di forme di esibizionismo ce ne sono più di una...
> L'esibizionismo è uno solo, le forme di esprimerlo purtroppo tante...


Certo Nu 
La tua frase era corretta, era la mia che invece zoppicava. 
Il mio era solo un commento divertito dal fioccare di opzioni.


----------



## Nunou

cercolumi said:


> ...
> Il mio era solo un commento divertito dal fioccare di opzioni.



Lo avevo capito ma ho voluto precisare anche perché mi pare di essere stata l'unica a scriverlo al plurale. Io invece ho ancora dubbi sul "loro" nella fase finale...incredibile quanti dubbi possono saltare fuori .....


----------



## Sunday1977

LIFEATER72 said:


> *modern reality TV : soggetto
> is: verbo
> a (much tamer) form :complemento oggetto
> of exhibitionism: complemento di specificazione
> 
> Sunday perchè dici che non può esserci complemento oggetto? In questo caso si. *


Ciao.
Il complemento oggetto risponde sì alla domanda Chi?/Che cosa? ma può esserci solo quando abbiamo verbi transitivi. 
Ci sarebbe con un verbo come *rappresentare*, per fare un esempio. Il verbo essere è intransitivo. In questo caso siamo dinanzi a un predicato nominale.


----------



## LIFEATER72

Sunday, non sono d'accordo. Ma va bene lo stesso. La cosa importante era fare capire perchè bisognava fare riferimento a _forma _e non a _esibizionismo _per tradurre_ di quella a cui.



_


----------



## Lorena1970

threethousandandeight said:


> *If anything modern reality TV is a much tamer form of exhibitionism than our species has been used to: some X factor participants may have their dreams shattered, but at least they don’t risk being eaten by lions to a cheering audience.
> 
> Se non altro la real TV contemporanea rappresenta una forma di esibizionismo molto addomesticata rispetto a quella alla quale siamo abituati: alcuni concorrenti di X factor possono vedere i loro sogni infranti, ma almeno non corrono il rischio di essere fatti a pezzi  davanti a un pubblico  entusiasta.
> 
> *


----------



## LIFEATER72

Ciao Lorena,
Che ne dici di:
*Se non altro la real TV contemporanea rappresenta una forma di esibizionismo molto più addomesticata rispetto a/di quella alla quale siamo abituati: alcuni concorrenti di X factor possono vedere i loro sogni infranti, ma almeno non corrono il rischio di essere fatti a pezzi davanti a un pubblico entusiasta.
*
?

Ma dove eri finita? Mi sei mancata




Edit : forse meglio togliere il _molto _e lasciare _più addomesticata_, non credi?


----------



## cercolumi

Secondo me togliendo il riferimento alla nostra specie (umana) ed ai leoni si stravolge il senso della frase o quantomeno non lo si rende correttamente e letteralmente.
La frase vuol significare che la nostra specie è abituata da millenni, dalle arene romane, a forme di esibizionismo (ma secondo me sarebbe anche più indicato dire voyeurismo) ben più _forti_ di quelle che si trovano in un reality.


----------



## LIFEATER72

cercolumi said:


> Secondo me togliendo il riferimento alla nostra specie (umana) ed ai leoni si stravolge il senso della frase o quantomeno non lo si rende correttamente e letteralmente.
> La frase vuol significare che la nostra specie è abituata da millenni, dalle arene romane, a forme di esibizionismo (ma secondo me sarebbe anche più indicato dire voyeurismo) ben più _forti_ di quelle che si trovano in un reality.



Ma io intendevo che la traduzione di Lorena è perfetta, aggiungevo un _più. (much tamer)._


----------



## cercolumi

LIFEATER72 said:


> Ma io intendevo che la traduzione di Lorena è perfetta, aggiungevo un _più. (much tamer)._


Questo è il punto Life, secondo me non è perfetta perché manca il riferimento alla nostra specie ed alle arene romane.


----------



## Lorena1970

"...non corrono il rischio di essere sbranati dai leoni davanti a un pubblico entusiasta"
Possiamo lasciare i leoni se vogliamo richiamare il senso romano dell'arena. No problem. Però mi piace meno di "fatti a pezzi".


----------



## cercolumi

Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensate voi riguardo all'uso di _exhibitionism_ in questa frase.
Secondo me si vuole sottolineare, in particolare con la frase sui leoni, più il gusto voyeuristico del pubblico nel vedere sogni infranti o corpi smembrati, che la smania esibizionistica, la quale, se è ben facile individuarla nell'atteggiamento di chi partecipa ad un reality, è molto più difficile coglierla nelle terrore di un poveraccio buttato nell'arena per essere sbranato.
_Exhibitionism_ non mi sembra usato a proposito a meno che non abbia, in inglese, altri significati a me sconosciuti da quello del volersi mettere in mostra.


----------



## Lorena1970

Significa semplicemente "esibizionismo"= mettersi in mostra.
The simplest the best. Semplice.


----------



## cercolumi

Lorena1970 said:


> Significa semplicemente "esibizionismo"= mettersi in mostra.
> The simplest the best. Semplice.


E definiresti esibizionista chi viene dato in pasto ai leoni?


----------



## LIFEATER72

cercolumi said:


> E definiresti esibizionista chi viene dato in pasto ai leoni?



Si tratta pur sempre di cantanti, e aggiungo non professionisti, quindi si. _In pasto ai leoni_ è in senso figurato come per dire gettati nella mischia, lasciati alla mercè di una qualsiasi audience.


----------



## Lorena1970

cercolumi said:


> E definiresti esibizionista chi viene dato in pasto ai leoni?


I giudizi di merito mi sembrano superflui e inutili allo scopo del forum. Ho proposto una traduzione che mi sembrava appropriata ( se no non l'avrei proposta)  nella quale non ci sono subbi sul termine "esibizionismo". Qualsiasi altra considerazione esula lo scopo del forum, secondo me.


----------



## cercolumi

Scusate ma non capisco e a quanto pare non riesco, complice magari l'ora, neanche a spiegarmi.
Nella frase viene fatta una similitudine tra l'esibizionismo di chi partecipa ad un reality e l'esibizionismo di chi entrava, schiavo, in un'arena ove doveva combattere per la vita.
A me sembra che sia molto difficile, generalizzando, definire il _morituro_ esibizionista.



Lorena1970 said:


> I giudizi di merito mi sembrano superflui e  inutili allo scopo del forum. Ho proposto una traduzione che mi sembrava  appropriata ( se no non l'avrei proposta)  nella quale non ci sono  subbi sul termine "esibizionismo". Qualsiasi altra considerazione esula  lo scopo del forum, secondo me.


Non credo che il soffermarsi a riflettere se quanto è stato tradotto abbia senso o no sia al di fuori dagli scopi del forum Lorena.


----------



## CPA

Semmai i moderni reality sono una forma di esibizionismo assai più blanda di quelle a cui la nostra specie è stata abituata: alcuni partecipanti a X factor potranno pure vedere i loro sogni infranti ma almeno non rischiano di essere sbranati dai leoni davanti a un pubblico plaudente.


----------



## Lorena1970

cercolumi said:


> Non credo che il soffermarsi a riflettere se quanto è stato tradotto abbia senso o no sia al di fuori dagli scopi del forum Lorena.



O' cercolumi (scusa il toscanismo), si dice "andare in pasto ai leoni" "andare/buttarsi  nell'arena" quando qualcuno si butta volontariamente inerme e "senza protezioni" in  situazioni a rischio. Così la tv celebra l'esibizionismo che spinge ( a  volte) persone senza armi a buttarsi "nella fossa dei leoni". Poi in  realtà si può essere spinti dal talento. Ma non è di questo che si parla in  questa frase. Hai ragone, non credo che troppi ragionamenti siano pertinenti a WR. My opinion.



CPA said:


> Semmai i moderni reality sono  una forma di esibizionismo assai più blanda di quelle a cui la nostra  specie è stata abituata: alcuni partecipanti a X factor potranno pure  vedere i loro sogni infranti ma almeno non rischiano di essere sbranati  dai leoni davanti a un pubblico plaudente.



Great!


----------



## cercolumi

Ribadisco che dal mio punto di vista _exhibitionism_ nella frase è usato a sproposito e qui mi fermo (anche perché apparentemente tale circostanza sembra evidente solo a me).
E poi, anche se a volte può non sembrare così, ho molto rispetto nella tua opinione ed esperienza di forera Lorena


----------



## Sunday1977

LIFEATER72 said:


> Sunday, non sono d'accordo.


Dai un occhio a qualche libro di grammatica, sicuramente riesce a spiegare meglio di quanto ho fatto io


----------



## Sunday1977

LIFEATER72 said:


> Sunday, non sono d'accordo. Ma va bene lo stesso. La cosa importante era fare capire perchè bisognava fare riferimento a _forma _e non a _esibizionismo _per tradurre_ di quella a cui.
> 
> 
> 
> _



Sicuramente qualche libro di grammatica riuscirà a spiegarti meglio di quanto ho fatto io, comunque ti assicuro che è così.


----------



## LIFEATER72

Perfetto, grazie mille. Di certo se ti attieni ai libri di grammatica, io e te non potremmo mai essere d'accordo. Preferisco la mia esperienza sul campo nel tradurre che attenermi alla grammatica italiana. 
Ma a questo punto, visto il tuo suggerimento, non potremmo usare tutti il traduttore di google? 
Mi pare comunque, anzi, di fatto, la mia traduzione era perfetta dal primo istante, soprattutto dal punto di vista grammaticale, giusto per farti contento/a. Alla fine è questo che conta...


----------



## Sunday1977

LIFEATER72 said:


> Perfetto, grazie mille. Di certo se ti attieni ai libri di grammatica, io e te non potremmo mai essere d'accordo. Preferisco la mia esperienza sul campo nel tradurre che attenermi alla grammatica italiana.
> Ma a questo punto, visto il tuo suggerimento, non potremmo usare tutti il traduttore di google?
> Mi pare comunque, anzi, di fatto, la mia traduzione era perfetta dal primo istante, soprattutto dal punto di vista grammaticale, giusto per farti contento/a. Alla fine è questo che conta...


Ciao Lifeafter... ma chi mai ha espresso un parere negativo sulla tua traduzione o chi mai ha messo in dubbio la tua esperienza nel campo del tradurre? Io il traduttore di Google non l'ho mai usato, ti assicuro. Altrimenti non sarei qui. Indipendentemente da questo, mi hai fatto una domanda diretta e ho cercato di risponderti come potevo, consigliandoti di andare a cercare perché sicuramente i libri di grammatica lo avrebbero fatto meglio di me. Quando io faccio una domanda sono aperta a tutte le risposte, altrimenti non la faccio.  Non volevo di certo offenderti. Comunque credo sia meglio tornare a essere pertinenti all'argomento del post. Quindi non ribatterò più a tue eventuali repliche. Buona traduzione a tutti!


----------



## LIFEATER72

Non mi sono offeso affatto anzi lo smile era per far trasparire che in realtà a volte della grammatica è meglio fregarsene quando si tratta di tradurre...
"Sicuramente qualche libro di grammatica riuscirà a spiegarti meglio di quanto ho fatto io" e "Dai un occhio a qualche libro di grammatica" sono espressioni lasciano trapelare un attenersi fedelmente ai "codici" grammaticali. Ho sempre sostenuto che il predicato nominale, per quello che concerne il mio modo di vedere le cose, lo si trova solo in frasi del tipo: "Maria è nata bionda" o "la sua musica è romantica". Tu stessa ha parlato del verbo _rappresentare. _Anche io sono aperto a tutte le risposte, e per questo ti dico che, come dici tu, e secondo la grammatica italiana, è un predicato nominale. Ma fra gli esempi che ti ho fatto e " i moderni reality sono una forma di esibizionismo" io ci trovo una notevole differenza. 
Non so perchè tu abbia interpretato il mio tono come di polemica, il tutto per me è finalizzato a fornire la migliore traduzione. E comunque alla fine, che sia predicato nominale ha poca importanza. Quello che era importante sottolineare è che bisognava fare riferimento a _forma _e non a _esibizionismo _per tradurre _di quella a cui_.
Non mi sembra tra l'altro che l'argomento non sia pertinente al post...e dal canto mio, adoro il confronto e lo scambio di opinioni. 

Questo te lo dico con una punta di ironia: prima dici di essere aperto/a a tutte le risposte ma poi chiudi dicendo che non ribatterai più ad eventuali repliche?


----------



## Sunday1977

LIFEATER72 said:


> Questo te lo dico con una punta di ironia: prima dici di essere aperto/a a tutte le risposte ma poi chiudi dicendo che non ribatterai più ad eventuali repliche?


Per non annoiare gli altri, Lifeafter. Chi apre questo post vuole vedere una risposta alla domanda fatta, non i nostri bla bla bla.
Chiudo veramente. Ciao.


----------

